# Any Advice for Making Better Cuts to Make Cups?



## mrcure (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm trying to cut some broken glass bottles to make cups using a simple glass cutter, masking tape, cold and hot water but seem to be having bad luck in general.

Does anyone have some useful tips for making cleaner or perfect cuts for this newbie?

Thank you all.


----------



## willong (Oct 13, 2022)

I haven't viewed them yet, but with just one search using the term "cutting broken glass bottles to make glasses" I retrieved a long list of instructional YouTube videos.

YouTube videos that detailed several methods for cutting glass bottles: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cutting+broken+glass+bottles+to+make+glasses

Why not check them out and let us all know what worked well for you?


----------

